# RCAF fleece and aircrew wear



## Sparkplugs (31 Dec 2015)

I hate posting stuff like this, but once again, I've spent the last three hours on the DIN reading CANFORGENs and regs, and can't find what I need. I seem to remember a couple of years back, something came out about the air force fleece and aircrew wear. I remember when I was living the tech life, we could wear it on the flightline, but the aircrew couldn't wear it while actively flying. What I'm trying to find out, is if they were allowed to wear it to and from the airplane, as long as they weren't wearing it while flying? I don't know if it was a local reg, or a CANFORGEN, or what. If anyone knows offhand and has a reference of some sort, that would be flippin' sweet! Thanks for any assistance you can give me, I really do appreciate it.

And happy new year, all! Hopefully you're all happily on leave -- my xmas leave will be in Feb.   :snowman:


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Dec 2015)

Sparkplugs, did you look back to 2011/2012 CANAIRGENs?  I think that was when the message was released, although I'm not at work at the moment so I can't check for you.  IIRC, the main restriction was that it couldn't be worn by aircrew during flying ops, but working around the aircraft (helping with techs, aircraft towing, etc...) was AOK.  There is eventually supposed to be a fleece-like liner enter service as part of the ACE gear, but for now, I know only of the quilted inner to the CADPAT ACE flying outerwear.

I could do some digging next week when I'm back at work.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2015)

CANAIRGEN 011/12.  DWAN Link: http://airforce.mil.ca/caf/canairgen/page-eng.asp?cid=806

REF: A-DH-265-00/AG-001 CF DRESS INSTRUCTIONS

SUBJECT: ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE (RCAF) FLEECE JACKET

1. THE CLOTHING AND EQUIPMENT MILLENNIUM STANDARD (CEMS) PROJECT ANNOUNCES THE FIELDING OF THE NEW RCAF FLEECE JACKET.

2. THE RCAF FLEECE JACKET IS EXPECTED TO BE AVAILABLE THROUGH CLOTHING STORES IN FALL 2012 FOR ALL RCAF PERSONNEL IAW SCALE D01-341AA.

4. THE RCAF FLEECE JACKET IS TO BE WORN WITH APPROPRIATE RANK SLIP-ONS AND NAME TAPES AND IS AUTHORIZED AS AN OUTER GARMENT FOR WEAR OVER OPERATIONAL DRESS, BOTH IN THE WORK AREA AND TO/FROM WORK, BUT NOT AUTHORIZED FOR WEAR WITH DEU.

5. NOTE THAT THE RCAF FLEECE JACKET IS ANTISTATIC BUT NOT FIRE RETARDANT.  THE RCAF FLEECE JACKET IS SUITABLE FOR FLIGHT LINE WEAR BUT NOT AUTHORIZED FOR AIRCREW IN-FLIGHT WEAR.

6. REF A, CF DRESS INSTRUCTIONS, WILL BE AMENDED SHORTLY BY THE OFFICE OF THE RCAF CWO TO REFLECT THE ADDITION OF THE FLEECE JACKET. DIVISION COMMANDERS ARE TO UPDATE THEIR DRESS ORDERS ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## Sparkplugs (31 Dec 2015)

You're the boss, thank you so much! I didn't look far enough back, apparently I still like to think I've only been in a couple of years now -- feels like just yesterday we got the fleece, haha! I appreciate that very much, thanks for taking the time.  :subbies:



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> CANAIRGEN 011/12.  DWAN Link: http://airforce.mil.ca/caf/canairgen/page-eng.asp?cid=806
> 
> REF: A-DH-265-00/AG-001 CF DRESS INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (31 Dec 2015)

Glad to be of help.  And enjoy your leave, when it finally comes along.


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Dec 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Glad to be of help.  And enjoy your leave, when it finally comes along.



dapaterson, tell me you're not actually in your office at the moment...oh, you went in just to get your 1As for the Levy tomorrow, right?


----------

